# ISPConfig3 suphp Mod-PHP cgi Fast-CGI Fragen & Probleme



## Balu (6. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Till
Ich habe auf meinem System Ubuntu 10.10 Mit ISPConfig 3 Laufen.
Leider Funktioniert bei mir die php einstellungen suphp Mod-php und cgi nicht bekomme immer die 500 Interner Server Fehler.
Als einziges was läuft ist fast cgi .
Ich habe auch das gefühl das alle einstellungen auf eine php ini zugreifen oder ist dies standart in isp config 3?
Stellt den nicht eigentlich SuEXEC ein sicherheitsrisiko dar wenn man dies in einem web verfügbar macht ??
Ich wollte gerne das ein web unter seinem eignem Benutzer sachen abspeichert und nicht der nutzer  www-data.
In den logs finde ich auch nix zu dem 500 Fehler auser 

```
PHP Warning: Directive 'magic_quotes_gpc' is deprecated in PHP 5.3 and greater in Unknown on line 0
```
Habe dann mal Test weise die variable 
	
	



```
magic_quotes_gpc = Off
```
 eingestelt leider ohne erfolg.
Habe ich irgendetwas vergessen oder übersehen.?
Habe dieses Howto verwendet.

MFG


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2011)

Schau bitte mal ins error.log der jeweiligen Webseite. Die Fehler sind nur dort zu finden und nicht im globalen apache error.log.

Die php warning hat nichts damit zu tun.



> Ich habe auch das gefühl das alle einstellungen auf eine php ini zugreifen oder ist dies standart in isp config 3?


Es werden die jeweiligen php.ini Dateien der Linuxditribution genommen, so wie es sein soll.



> Stellt den nicht eigentlich SuEXEC ein sicherheitsrisiko dar wenn man dies in einem web verfügbar macht ??


Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Suexec garantiert die Sicherheit der prozesse indem es den ausführenden user auf den user des Webs setzt.


----------



## Balu (16. Feb. 2011)

Das Problem hat sich erledigt Durch das Letzte Update wurde der Fehler nicht mehr dargestellt.


----------

